# Powering Kato Turnout switches with #24-842 DC Converter



## Aqualungs (Jan 25, 2021)

I need to my Kato power pack for under the Christmas tree for a DC train setup. I normally use the Kato power pack as a jumper throttle for my Zephyr Express DCC setup, and the turnout switches are connected to to the Kato Power Pack. 
Am I correct in my thinking in soldering this ac adapter to the #24-842 DC converter lead wires, and this will perfectly power my turnouts?























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Your idea looks correct, but the 9VAC out of that "wall wart" may not be enough. The Kato instruction sheet says the turnouts are expecting 12VDC.


----------



## Aqualungs (Jan 25, 2021)

GNfan said:


> Your idea looks correct, but the 9VAC out of that "wall wart" may not be enough. The Kato instruction sheet says the turnouts are expecting 12VDC.


That makes sense, thansk for the help!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqualungs (Jan 25, 2021)

Ordered one of these. Gotta love Amazon! 

12V 5A Power Supply for LED Strip Lights, 60W Power Adapter, 120V AC to 12V DC Transformer(1 set) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GFFG1B...abc_3CZW7S4KWP6BKCRAVHQJ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Star Wars Tree is going up today!


----------



## Aqualungs (Jan 25, 2021)

Adapter gets here today. I take it the white wire is positive and brown wire is neutral on the Kato DC converter









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqualungs (Jan 25, 2021)

White wire is positive of course it is.. 12v power supple and switches work perfect. Reminds me I need to work on my custom turnout switch board soon









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------

